# Waffles



## goodgiver (Sep 7, 2006)

Not sure where to post this one, so here goes. I need to make home made waffles for a crowd ( 30 people). How can I make them the night before and still have them crunchy on the outside and soft on the inside for the next day?


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 7, 2006)

I make Belgian waffles that are good to freeze. Heat them in a low oven the next day.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 7, 2006)

Another way to insure a crispy waffle is to lightly butter both sides before popping into a hot oven (425 F.).  Heat and test.  Also, before freezing, or refrigerating, place the cooked waffels, fresh from the waffle iron, onto wire racks to allow any steam to escape.  When they are cool, place in freezer bags.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

